# Potential buy, please critique *Image Heavy*



## SpottedHunterRebel (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, you really can't tell anything from that picture;; the saddle hides the back, the bars/shade [om my computer anyway] hide the shoulder angle and you can't see his legs so once you get good confo pics we'll all be able to tell you how he is.

I'm not going to bother with the video because I can't do mouvement, haha


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I figured the picture wasn't good., actually i knew it wasn't good, but thought i'd put it out there.

I'll get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well the pic isn't very good unfortunately. Looks like he has a nice shoulder to him tho. Is he registered?

As for the video, I don't even know what to tell you. It was to blurry to see enough worth saying.

Are you getting another opportunity to see him? wouldn't mind seeing more pics


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The video was on my mom's camera phone, and i know the video is bad, but i thought someone might be able to see something.

Yes, he is registered.

I took more pictures today, but didn't get any conformation shots.
I'll upload them when i put them on my computer


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll need more confo pics to critique, but he is a cutie.  His trot doesn't look too bad, either.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well i don't have confo pics, but i do have a lot of pics of him moving, both without me and then with me.

It's still up in the air if i'm going to get him (depending on how much she'll take Vega for) But i'm hoping i'll get him.









(my favorite)








cut off his head 








Think i could turn him English?
















I'm 5'10... he's 16.2  

















































Good? Bad? Should i pass?

The swelling his in right hock has gone down A LOT! So i'm very happy about that, but i'm still going to want to get that x-rayed if I do wind up getting him.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That's not the saddle you would use on him is it? Because it looks like it doesn't fit very good.

He's a nice looking horse but without pictures of him standing square from the side front and back, not much you can really tell about his legs, topline, neck, hindquarters.

Sure is a flashy looking horse though. I can see why he's sticking in your mind!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm an english girl, so that is not the saddle i'd be using with him.
That saddle was really uncomfortable too. Felt like i was sitting on cement :shock: 
And i was out of my element trying to ride English with a western saddle and bridle and reins.

My fingers are crossed that things will work out.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's cute, that's for sure! One thing that sticks out to me is his front end; he has a fairly straight shoulder and his neck ties in low.
Other than that, I can't find anything wrong, but mind you these aren't the best critique pictures.
Anyways, you look quite comfortable on him, if that makes any difference? 
The one big thing I'm wondering is why is he in a hackamore?
Oh, and ohmygoodness you're a skinny minnie!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Would a straight shoulder and low neck tie in not be good for jumping? I would like to train him to do that.

He's in a hackamore because he strongly dislikes the bit. When the woman first got on him (on Thursday) she put a bit in and he kept opening his mouth and sticking his tongue out and wouldn't listen to anything. She said that he does ride in a hackamore and likes it a lot better, so before i got on, she put one on him and he was fine.

I know that you can't show in a hackamore, but i am hoping, if i get him, to try my myler bit with him and see how it likes that. And i'll let him graze and just be a horse with it on and see how he does.

The western saddle makes me look smaller than i really am. :lol: hmm.. maybe i should get a western then.

If i do wind up going back up there to ride him again, i'm going to get confo shots. I wanted to get them today, but i was just so eager to see him and ride him again that i kinda forgot about it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Appy, I would revisit him with YOUR tack. Go ahead and drag your english saddle down there and bring your bit too. The "lady" should be able to help you with all that and you will get a better idea of how and if he will suit your needs.

I really like him. I think he's quite pretty and the two of you look great together!

PS...its not the saddle...you're tiny! I _know_ that a western saddle doesn't make your butt smaller!!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's nice looking boy. How much they ask for him?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I really like him Appy, he's a very handsome fella! You look so happy up there too. Its nice to see you smile. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I never thought about bringing my tack over there. My saddle doesn't really matter, fit wise because i'm in the process of selling that one for a new one, but am waiting for my new horsey to buy a new saddle.

I am waiting to hear back from her with the price she'll take Vega for....so it WONT be an even trade, which may mean that i won't get him.

He is currently priced at $6,000. I feel that is WAY over what someone should be asking for just a trail horse, and is part of the reason why, even though i love him, I'm unsure about it. With the horse market the way it is, i'm surprised her prices are still so high.

Hopefully i'll hear back from her today and i'll be able to have a better look on what will be going on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

$6000 for trail horse is too much in my opinion. It may depend on are, of course, but nice trail horses around are 2 - 4 K.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> $6000 for trail horse is too much in my opinion. It may depend on the area, of course, but nice trail horses around me are 2 - 4 K.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> $6000 for trail horse is too much in my opinion. It may depend on are, of course, but nice trail horses around are 2 - 4 K.


I totally agree with you!
If you look online for horses around 6k, they have show experience and everything.
I think i'm going to have to pass on him


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't worry - you'll find your very own one soon!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Is the lady firm on her price? You could try getting her to lower the price on him. He sure is pretty and I def. think he could be an English horse!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well she called me and said that she'll take Vega for $3500 and that she is firm on George's price, so i'd have to come up with $2,500 to pay for him. So it's not going through.

I'm upset, but i know me and George just weren't meant to be, and that my horse is still out there, waiting for me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> Well she called me and said that she'll take Vega for $3500 and that she is firm on George's price, so i'd have to come up with $2,500 to pay for him. So it's not going through.
> 
> I'm upset, but i know me and George just weren't meant to be, and that my horse is still out there, waiting for me.


That's the attitude, girl!! Now go find him!!


ETA.. Maia's up for sale...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I saw that Maia was up for sale/ 

I'm looking.. I would LOVE to have a paint, but i can't seem to find any, though i'm not going to be real picky on the coloring unless i have quite a few horses to choose from.

I'm looking for anything 16 hands+ for 5k and under.


----------

